# brown weed (please read i need help)



## maryfuckingjane (Nov 12, 2013)

well yea this may not be the thread for it but i am told to ask in this forum due to its incredible knowledge of growing


so in the last weekend i bought some stuff of a mates mate and he told me its not smelling fine, not tasting good, but still going to burning my head off
so i gave it a shot while now im thinking of a contamination/stretching but im very not sure.


expl.:
-green buds but kind of dark
-brown stuff within it and around it
-it is very hard and dry, it was able to be grinded, (btw) i only got pictures of it grinded
-i think i saw something white in it, might be the crystals or something that its stretched with (?!)
-it is kind of smelling like hash while smoking and even before
-doesnt taste like real weed at all 
-before grinding it was in form of buds 


the high:
-its kind of very making my brain weird
-eatflash
-talking a lot
-pretty fun
-relaxing
-kinda crazy
(but this might just be me, my tolerance isnt that high i assume)


i heard about water curing, mexican weed, brown weed in the 60s, stretched weed, brick weed, brix as stretching, wrong preparation, 
that it could be caused by the outdoor growing, schwag or what ever the hell can it be?


couldnt look with the microscope or something, otherwise i would have had.

why im posting this is simply that i dont want to get in touch with stretched stuff as it might be very damaging stuff.
wont risking a high in comparison to my health.

thanks guys!
if you need more information dont hesitate to ask


----------



## greenlikemoney (Nov 12, 2013)

That's the stuff going around called "Blurry Pho"......


----------



## maryfuckingjane (Nov 12, 2013)

I do not own a large knowledge about whats going around and what ever. Can you explain me what it is?


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 12, 2013)

Mouldy weed that has been freeze dried perhaps?


----------



## greenlikemoney (Nov 12, 2013)

"Blurry Pho" is an unrecognizable strain based on poor quality camera pictures. Not sure how you expect someone to look at those photos and be able to help you at all.


----------



## maryfuckingjane (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok updated, third photo is the best quality + colors i guess


----------



## maryfuckingjane (Nov 12, 2013)

It doesnt smell mouldy, neither there is any


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Nov 12, 2013)

what we call 'Sticks n Stones' Super tight packed Thai weed. Old Thai weed. IMO.


----------



## maryfuckingjane (Nov 12, 2013)

Still fine to smoke it? or any risks?


----------



## firsttimegrower1993 (Nov 12, 2013)

It looks like maybe someone already Vaped it at a low enough temperature it didn't fully deteriorate and then resold it. I mean, there shouldn't be any risks and it's fine to smoke but I hope you didn't pay more that like 5/g if that's the case.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

maryfuckingjane said:


> well yea this may not be the thread for it but i am told to ask in this forum due to its incredible knowledge of growing
> 
> 
> so in the last weekend i bought some stuff of a mates mate and he told me its not smelling fine, not tasting good, but still going to burning my head off
> ...


That either took a 500 mile plus ride from the yucatan penn. lol or it has had something done to it. imho.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

Dude saved some bread and grow your own asap. This will NEVER be an issue again/.


----------



## maryfuckingjane (Nov 12, 2013)

Mexican stuff wouldn't be new to my area. But still I have a very queasy feeling about it. I kinda "tested" it on brix and not any of the characteristics have been through, just that it tastes like shit. I'm from germany, if that might help anybody


----------



## firsttimegrower1993 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah, or just look at what you buy before you buy it... If it looks like dirt, it probably is.


----------



## maryfuckingjane (Nov 12, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Dude saved some bread and grow your own asap. This will NEVER be an issue again/.


I really am about to do this. I informed myself a lot about growing. But currently living with 2 appartment-mates, cant risk that they will tell anybody : P


----------

